# Mazzer mini hopper



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey guys!

havent posted in a while but since my last post I am now pulling half decent shots with the help of my new mazzer (massive thanks to coffeechap!) so I am waiting to recive the camera lense hopper mod but in the meantime I have been looking at the smaller version of the official hopper I am unsure though if this will fit my mazzer mini as it says it is for the mine E.

does any one know if it will fit just the mini??

many thanks for your help.

ben

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/320-gram-hopper-for-mazzer-mini-e.html


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That definitely fits the mini Ben


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks!!


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Actually, one other thing, do you know where to get the lid for it from as it doesn't come with one strangely!

cheers!


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Is it not intended for only holding enough beans for the shot you are making. Just a thought


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeeguyinlondon said:


> Is it not intended for only holding enough beans for the shot you are making. Just a thought


no it holds 320 grams.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

My new hopper came with the lid!


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Ben,

Here is one you can buy with the lid:

http://www.alchemycoffee.co.uk/hopper-320g.html


----------

